# New 2007 Abu Garcia "Black Cat" AMB6500 TCCF "Catfish Connection" Exclusive



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I got my reel today. It's very nice and feels so much better than a standard 6500. I mounted it on a Custom Flathead rod made by Jim "Gator" Hudson and spooled it w/ 30# Copolymer Vicious Ultimate line.

The power handle feels better than 6500-7000's I have.

It has the "V" spool


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

thats nice. how much was it if u dont mind me asking, and where can i buy one?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think they are $85. They are only available through Catfish Connection HERE . I guess from what they say CC is the #2 seller of Abu reels in the US.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

How do you like your Gator Rod? Jim is making one for NEOCATS to give away this year at one of our tounaments.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got mine as well yesterday (Weds) Ordered it Monday. It is a great reel. Feels a lot better than the other Abu's I have. Can't wait to try it out on some cats, if I could find the time.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

AWESOME reel, im looking to buy myself one new ABU this year i MIGHT have to get me one of these !!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

SWEEEEEEET looking reel... i'm gunna need to get me one of those.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I may just get one of those instead of the 7000 I was planning on getting. Thanks for bringing it up on here.......Catfish Connection has a good order coming from me soon


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

neocats - I don't own a Gator rod YET, but I have heard way too many great things about Jim's rod's and the one I have seen was very nice! I am quite sure you will be very pleased.

I love CC & if you ever have to speak with them reagarding a product they know how to treat ya!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I just got my new Catalog in the mail the other day, I seen that reel in there it definately caught my eye...Looks like Abu has quite a few new reels out this year...

Is that reel as awsome as it looks??


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah the reel is awesome. In the catolog it says you get a $10 rebate on them too. So that is only $75 for that reel.


----------

